# Ultramarines (First Army)



## kelmar40k (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey everyone, 

So here is my first 2k point list. My main theme is flexibiility. Hence, I have chose Sicarius instead of the bike craziness that I have read about. This will be an army for the FLGS and I want it to be able to do relatively well against any other army. 


Captain Sicarius w/ Command Squad (Rhino)

Chaplain Cassiues w/ Assault Terminator Squad 3x LC 2X TH/SS (Landraider)

Tac Squad (Flamer/RL/ Sgt with Melta) (Rhino)

Taq Squad (Flamer/RL/ Sgt with Melta) (Drop Pod w Death Wind)

Tac Squad (Flamer/RL)

Dreadnought (MM/CC w HF) (Drop Pod w Death Wind)

Dreadnought (TLLC/ML) (Drop Pod w Storm Bolter)

Vindicator

I'm sure most can see my tactical thoughts on this one. 2 questions though

Will not having a transport for that 3rd tac squad kill it even though I have a good shot of going first with Sicarius?

Is the army too anit vehicle lite going into a 2k point match?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Two of your Terminators have Swooping Hawks?!? lol

There is NO reason to have Lightning Claw armed Terminators in Codex Marines. TH are 100% better. Striking at I order is for the IC you join them with - a Chaplain (Cassius) or a Librarian.

Dreads should not have TLLC and ML, they are FAR too expensive. Better to have TLAC on each arm, for 125 points.

Please tell us what the Command Squad have - if they have no upgrades, then they are too expensive for just that, and need dropped.

Also, Sicarius is HIGHLY overrated, and overcosted. Better to have 1 HQ, or, better yet, a Librarian.


----------



## kelmar40k (Dec 2, 2010)

The Command Squad did not have any upgrades. I am reworking the list atm. Quick question though, the TLAC for the Dreadnought... which model do they come with? Having trouble finding those to see how quick I could get them. 

Also, would you go with a Librarian over Cassius and let the terminators go it alone?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I like Cassius, but, generally speaking, a Libby is better, purely because of Null Zone.

Sadly, TLAC is not an option you can buy, except for Forge World. I converted mine from the Aegis Defence line, or from IG HWS sprues. (One of each) I have a quick guide, here, with pics of the finished conversion here.


----------

